# Santa Pod Insurance



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got a very good quote off this company. Definitely worth a try as cheaper than the market norms.

Cheers,


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry mate they cant even come close to keith michaels just quoted me £1400 on r34 gtr while keith will do it happily for £600 i have 7 yrs ncd


----------

